# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Ludwigia Pantanal



## Pantanal (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi People,

I've just registered and want to post my first topic.
Ludwigia Pantanal is my favourite plant, that's why my nick is Pantanal.

Now some pictures of it


















This plant is quite similar to Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata "Cuba", but Cuba has broader leaves.

Light: High 
Growth: Fast 
Demands: CO2
Pruning: Top & replant

Propagation: leave plant grow to the waterline and soon lateral shoots will come.

Using a combination of 2700K and 6500K bulbs, plant became more reddish.

That's it!

Bye,

Fabio

PS: Carlos "Tsunami", I haven't forgotten your Pantanal!!









[This message was edited by Pantanal on Sun December 28 2003 at 03:21 PM.]


----------



## Pantanal (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi People,

I've just registered and want to post my first topic.
Ludwigia Pantanal is my favourite plant, that's why my nick is Pantanal.

Now some pictures of it


















This plant is quite similar to Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata "Cuba", but Cuba has broader leaves.

Light: High 
Growth: Fast 
Demands: CO2
Pruning: Top & replant

Propagation: leave plant grow to the waterline and soon lateral shoots will come.

Using a combination of 2700K and 6500K bulbs, plant became more reddish.

That's it!

Bye,

Fabio

PS: Carlos "Tsunami", I haven't forgotten your Pantanal!!









[This message was edited by Pantanal on Sun December 28 2003 at 03:21 PM.]


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice! Mine just changed into it's submersed form recently, I just wanted to ask if I could use it as midground plant?


----------



## Pantanal (Jan 27, 2004)

better using it as a background plant because it tends to loose lower leaves.


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Fabio. Glad to
see you here.









Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I just recently ordered some, hope it doesn't come in frozen! I like it better than E. stellata and L. aromatica, probably because these have been featured heavily these past few years. Another difference, I read, is that it grows vertically without leaning unlike L. inclinata....var. "Cuba." I add these photos to the database, unashamedly "borrowed" from other sites.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

and this one...


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

I have this one growing along with 'cuba' side by side. Pantanal is much smaller, slower growing than 'cuba', which is a true weed in my tank. In taller tanks, Pantanal often drops its lower leaves due to lack of light, making it unattractive, I will move it to smaller/shallower tanks. Pantanal does grow straight up, but 'Cuba'is not bad in terms of leaning. Limnophila aromaticoides is the worst affender in its leaning habit. 'Cuba' is by far my favorite, but only suitable for a larger tank.


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Here's mine,

Grows straight up, many side shoots, has bad/good moods -










Aviel.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hey creature, where did you order it from?


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I thought I ordered it from Aquarium Landscapes, but apparently, they didn't have it. No idea if it is on backorder or what. Only got about half my order, but what I got was good. Aviel's got it goin' on!


----------

